# I feel weird, could I be pregnant?



## Cieralp07 (Apr 15, 2011)

So last month My partner and I had sex, I remember the day, I was really passionate, and flowing with intensity it was about 10-11 days after my period. Anyway, Im two days late, but Im trying not to worry because sometimes im a few days off. I dont have any symptoms other than peeing more than usual, and last night as I was laying down I could swear I could hear two heartbeats in my ears. I dont know if thats even possible, or if Im seriously going crazy. My stomach feels kind of weird, like, fluttery but Idk if thats just because Im nervous and stressing about this. Ive been really hungry lately, but I always eat a lot! Im really stressed out about this, has any of you had this feeling? The sensation of more than one heartbeat? Even so, i feel like its so early, if I am,to be feeling or hearing that.


----------



## Cieralp07 (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont know how to describe it other than I feel weird. :\


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, biologically speaking you can't hear two heart beats. Baby's heart doesn't start beating until week 5. If you're just a few days late you would be at most 3 weeks. And once it does start beating you need something to amplify it. You can't even hear it with a fetoscope until about 19 weeks.

But, I also don't put anything past intuition so your mind might be trying to tell you something!  Most women get accurate results with HPT's a few days after their expected AF. Go get a two pack and test! If it's negative, wait another few days and if still no AF, test again. Then update us!


----------

